#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  30,000 baht enough?

## Damarios

I looked around on the internet and by the looks it looks like the average salary for English teachers are about 30 000 baht a month. Is that enough to live on for two people for the time being untill a second income is coming? And what oppertunities are there for a man of 53 work wise in Thailand except for teaching?

----------


## majid

Not in Bkk it isnt.

----------


## dirtydog

Think you will find that the 30k baht stated is for when you are working, a lot of schools do not pay you during holidays, nearly 3 months holidays per year brings you down to an average of around 22k baht per month  :Sad:

----------


## robuzo

> Not in Bkk it isnt.


2nd that.

----------


## majid

Take a job in the hinterlands that provides housing and paid time off. Often schools will sugar the deal as many _teachers_ wont stick with a rural setting. Your post lacks any mention of credentials. They help in getting decent work.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

A Thai Uni will usually pay about 27k plus around 8k for housing.

Out in the sticks, that's plenty, but not in Bangkok unless you're a hermit.

----------


## Smeg

> A Thai Uni will usually pay about 27k plus around 8k for housing.
> 
> Out in the sticks, that's plenty, but not in Bangkok unless you're a hermit.


Most Thais in Bangkok live on less than that, so if you can live like a local, its no problem. Personally I'd want 100k to live anywhere in Thailand. Any less than that would require living like a local and only buying local stuff which can't be exported and sold for much more.

I don't see why Bangkok is much more expensive than up country. Lots more to spend on, sure, but it isn't compulsory.

----------


## thaidiscovery

I know people who live in Bangkok on less then that. But they don't go out and stay at home most of the time.
You can survive on that, but I would not recommend it.

----------


## Damarios

Well I will do a TEFL course before coming over and will be living in Koh Samui untill we are more settled and sure where to go from there, we got SA friends over there.

----------


## majid

A degree is needed to work in a uni. Nondegree stuff is available with kids and language mills but you will earn your 30K.

----------


## somtamslap

I've known folk who could save 25-27k on a 35k salary, but they was Africans innit and they don't come here for fun..
It's all about what sort of a lifestyle you want to live. Beer eats up a salary in a big way, never under estimate the amount of currency your handing over to the barman or shopkeeper.
 Samui is very dear, probably even more so than Bangkok, get out in the sticks and get your hands dirty, never know, you might like it.

----------


## majid

Agreed ^

----------


## Damarios

I do not mind hard work, at the moment I work in a 5 star hotel as Ass. Exec. Housekeeper. Now I have heard hotel work is difficult to get into there unless you are a chef, and that management positions in hotels they rather give to the local people?

----------


## Fabian

There are a few foreigners in managment positions in hotels all over Thailand.

----------


## blackgang

30K sounds like plenty to me as teaching does not pay much and is not much work, shit you do fine on that unless you are a drunk and a whoremonger and eat Thai food.
I do not spend much more than that, most months less and I eat a lot of imported meat and fish and other farang food.
I live in a nice 3 Bedroom 2 bath house in a nice Moo Ban and close in as anyone that has visited me can verify. And here I pay 4K, In Chiang Mai for the same class house in a nice quiet Moo Ban I paid 6K furnished.
and living in town you do not need to cook as eating Thai from a vendor will run between 20 and 40 baht per meal.

----------


## majid

Bored students, shitty hours, slimey admins and horrible pay is the norm for the nondegreed. No way you will work cheaper harder or better than a burmese who is supporting his/her whole clan on the income (referring to hotel work). The big wigs rotate into Thailand and head out after a couple of years. Not to diminish your enthusiasm, but the work here is often unenjoyable and meagerly compensated. Dont burn your bridges back home and take this for what it is. It can be a lot of fun even factoring the fairly constant bullshit of working in los.

----------


## majid

> shit you do fine on that unless you are a drunk and a whoremonger and eat Thai food.


seek other opinions, op. 30k is poo. of course you can survive but the joy gets lost in the shuffle pretty quick. hit the net hard. you have many hours of reading ahead of you.

----------


## somtamslap

> at the moment I work in a 5 star hotel as Ass. Exec. Housekeeper. Now I have heard hotel work is difficult to get into there unless you are a chef,


 I would say not. Have a good look into it, especially if you wanna stay on Samui..lots of people with lots of baht down there..you'd be making alot more than 30k if you presented yourself well to one of the bigger resorts. I'd start sending your C.V to places ( especially in Chaweng) right now. Don't delay, they're always looking for folk who can do a better job than the locals, which gives you a fucking good chance I'd say..

----------


## Mr Brown

For Bangkok 100,000 a month is the bare miminum with a family of one child in my opinion and you can't save that much from experience

100,000 and single with a going out habit is the bare minimum I reckon.

30,000 baht forget it; seems to be a situation where the cons outweigh the pros - why struggle on that in Thailand.  though it seems many will with an exgeratted and outspoken view of their homelands

----------


## somtamslap

^Maybe he's stuggling on in his homeland and wants a change?

----------


## majid

> Don't delay, they're always looking for folk who can do a better job than the locals, which gives you a fucking good chance I'd say..


i wouldnt. get real.

----------


## Fondles

My Step Father is a teacher up in Chanthaburi, he's on 30k a month (paid 12 months of the year) he's doing allright, renting a semi decent 2 bed house for 3k a month, it aint the hilton but its home, he has a GF and dont drink excessively, he's living fine on 30k.

----------


## Chairman Mao

I'd dip my face in acid before trying to live in BKK on 30K.

I'd also do the the same if I was 53 and needed to work for 30K a month just to survive.

What have you done with your life?

(that's not a mean spirited question, it's what you'll be asking yourself as you're one week short of your monthly pay check and you want to eat something that isn't shit, or buy a new pair of socks cause the ones you just bought for 25baht ripped on their second wear, but you can't afford them.)

It's not a life for a 53 year old.

Or any other age for that matter.

Oh yeah... troll.

----------


## blackgang

> i wouldnt. get real.


Easy to say, but you pobly are working for less than that so why not fess up, this one will not be after your job as he is going to Samui and you are in Patters and he wants hotel work while you are a TEFLer trying to save enough for a sex change op at a cheap hospital. FFS. :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> For Bangkok 100,000 a month is the bare miminum with a family of one child in my opinion and you can't save that much from experience
> 
> 100,000 and single with a going out habit is the bare minimum I reckon.
> 
> 30,000 baht forget it; seems to be a situation where the cons outweigh the pros - why struggle on that in Thailand.  though it seems many will with an exgeratted and outspoken view of their homelands


We spend about 35 k a month a we pretty much stick to it. We live in Bangkok and enjoy life pretty well. Make more than that, but don't spend it. Mrs. Chi is  a satang pincher!!

----------


## DrAndy

> I do not mind hard work, at the moment I work in a 5 star hotel as Ass. Exec. Housekeeper. Now I have heard hotel work is difficult to get into there unless you are a chef, and that management positions in hotels they rather give to the local people?


 
Maybe your hotel, or another of the same ilk, would be happy to send you to their overseas hotel to work

You would then be in a good situation

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> A Thai Uni will usually pay about 27k plus around 8k for housing.
> 
> Out in the sticks, that's plenty, but not in Bangkok unless you're a hermit.
> 
> 
> Most Thais in Bangkok live on less than that, so if you can live like a local, its no problem. Personally I'd want 100k to live anywhere in Thailand. Any less than that would require living like a local and only buying local stuff which can't be exported and sold for much more.
> ...


I didn't think there was much in it until I moved upcountry. Can manage on as low as 15k a month if necessary, but I wouldn't want to.

----------


## Dan

Is the other person Thai or foreign? If it's two foreigners who've just moved to Thailand, 30,000 isn't going to be a lot and you'll have to be very careful about your money but if your partner (?) is Thai, it'll almost certainly go a lot, lot further. I'm not sure how much I spend a month but it's a hell of a lot less than 30,000 but that's because I'm married, and I've been here for a while. As others have said, your best bet is probably to look for a job at a college or university upcountry.

----------


## blackgang

> We spend about 35 k a month a we pretty much stick to it. We live in Bangkok and enjoy life pretty well. Make more than that, but don't spend it. Mrs. Chi is a satang pincher!!


Chi, where we live we live cheaper than you can in BKK, I usually import 35K a month sometimes more if we are planning a purchase and sometimes less, my wife puts in 28k a month and we live out of that account and when it gets more than 100K at months end she transfers some to an account that she gets better interest on than the one we are both on, some farang have told me they get no interest on savings accounts here but we have always got a little even when I was sole signer on the account.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Is the other person Thai or foreign? If it's two foreigners who've just moved to Thailand, 30,000 isn't going to be a lot and you'll have to be very careful about your money but if your partner (?) is Thai, it'll almost certainly go a lot, lot further. I'm not sure how much I spend a month but it's a hell of a lot less than 30,000 but that's because I'm married, and I've been here for a while. As others have said, your best bet is probably to look for a job at a college or university upcountry.


But then your Thai wife would expect an allowance and there is always the family.....

----------


## majid

> We spend about 35 k a month a we pretty much stick to it. We live in Bangkok and enjoy life pretty well.


health insurance, car insurance, rent, utilities, petrol, food...all included in this number?

----------


## Dan

^^ My wife? She works. And her family are working or have pensions. And I'm not sure why you'd assume that this wasn't the case with the OP.

----------


## majid

^ Because he is relocating here and hasnt said it was the case. Why would I assume otherwise?

----------


## dirtydog

^Dans jumping to wild conclusions real quick, wonder why...

my mistake, dan was replying to the idiot, I mean thegent.

----------


## Dan

> Because he is relocating here and hasnt said it was the case. Why would I assume otherwise?


The OP talked about supporting two people, not supporting two people and the extended family of one of them. If the extra person to be supported is Thai, he'll almost certainly need less money.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> We spend about 35 k a month a we pretty much stick to it. We live in Bangkok and enjoy life pretty well.
> 
> 
> health insurance, car insurance, rent, utilities, petrol, food...all included in this number?


health insurance averaged out is 1500 a month
Car insurance averaged out is 1,250 baht
Utilities 2000 baht
petrol 2,000 baht
rent 5,000
food 12,000
entertainment, gym, movies etc 10,000

total 33,750

----------


## majid

good deal on the rent/utils

----------


## lost the plot

I took a teaching job for 1 year in Korat, 4 years ago, thru a agency in Bangkok.
29,000 a month to start,rent etc 7,000. What was left was fine for the 2 of us, but it would not have been enough for Bangkok.

After 1 month, 5,000 a month more for baby sitting 4 year olds, 6 hours a week.

Now on 34,000 a month wow!

Over the next few months, made private contracts for weekend work, after nine months now on 50,000 a month.

For the last 3 months, made more contacts thru word and mouth with the others, final total  58,000 a month, we lived well.

All the parents were thai/chin, money was no problem.

BTW I charged 900 baht an hour.

Regards.

----------


## majid

^ are you in sakon nakhon? dont happen to know scott (american, 40ish, retired navy) do you?

----------


## crazy dog

We live on less than 30k a month, the condo is 6k and a two bedroom is 10k, on the outskirts of course. I would not know what to do with 100k a month, what do they spend it on?
As far as the teaching is concerned I thought to be legal you need a degree to work in any School teaching English and also need a work permit, thats why I have never done it.

----------


## majid

> As far as the teaching is concerned I thought to be legal you need a degree to work in any School teaching English and also need a work permit, thats why I have never done it.


Huh??

----------


## Damarios

> I'd dip my face in acid before trying to live in BKK on 30K.
> 
> I'd also do the the same if I was 53 and needed to work for 30K a month just to survive.
> 
> What have you done with your life?
> 
> (that's not a mean spirited question, it's what you'll be asking yourself as you're one week short of your monthly pay check and you want to eat something that isn't shit, or buy a new pair of socks cause the ones you just bought for 25baht ripped on their second wear, but you can't afford them.)
> 
> It's not a life for a 53 year old.
> ...


 

My partner (also a man) is 53, he has been working in the hospitality industry over 22 years now as Exec. Housekeeper and before he worked on the movies for also a long time, costume deisigning, hair dressing and much more. So in his years he has done a lot, and we also have our own bar here for the last 6 years beside our day jobs. I do understand you didn't mean nasty by your question!  :Smile:

----------


## Damarios

> Originally Posted by majid
> 
> Because he is relocating here and hasnt said it was the case. Why would I assume otherwise?
> 
> 
> The OP talked about supporting two people, not supporting two people and the extended family of one of them. If the extra person to be supported is Thai, he'll almost certainly need less money.


It is me and my SA partner, (both SA males)

----------


## kingwilly

> Over the next few months, made private contracts for weekend work, after nine months now on 50,000 a month.
> 
> For the last 3 months, made more contacts thru word and mouth with the others, final total  58,000 a month, we lived well.
> 
> All the parents were thai/chin, money was no problem.
> 
> *BTW I charged 900 baht an hour*.
> 
> Regards.


dont say that too loudly, Accidental Alcoholic's original love affair with me began because I had stated that teachers privately tutoring could ask for 1000 baht an hour., 

he said it was 100% impossible.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> As far as the teaching is concerned I thought to be legal you need a degree to work in any School teaching English and also need a work permit, thats why I have never done it.


Yeah, right...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wayne Kerr

If you are both working should be fine ... although assuming you are really going to LOS for the gay nightlife scene I'd suggest you'll need a hell of a lot more cash each month.

----------


## Travelmate

Too small for a farang to live a life worth living anywhere in Thai. Period.

----------


## Damarios

> If you are both working should be fine ... although assuming you are really going to LOS for the gay nightlife scene I'd suggest you'll need a hell of a lot more cash each month.


We are not really going for the gay nightlife, just feel trapped here in our country and want a bit more relaxed life, we are hard working and are still willing to work hard but we had enough of working 15 hours a day. We will have quite a bit of money to bring with us when we have sold on this side, I would say close to 6.5m baht.

----------


## jim1176

> I looked around on the internet and by the looks it looks like the average salary for English teachers are about 30 000 baht a month. Is that enough to live on for two people for the time being untill a second income is coming? And what oppertunities are there for a man of 53 work wise in Thailand except for teaching?


The first few months will cost more until you find some cheap place to live and figure how to keep costs down. 30k will be very tight for a farang in Bangkok

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Mate with 6.5 million baht under your belt you are laughing, nice house for say 2 million, rest investing providing a safe return, 30k each a month and you'll be killing it ... good luck.

May I add that most escape that teaching gig within a year or so after finding their feet and move onto greener pastures.

----------


## somtamslap

Just don't blow all your savings in the first 6 months on Jeffs, that's all..

----------


## crazy dog

> Originally Posted by crazy dog
> 
> As far as the teaching is concerned I thought to be legal you need a degree to work in any School teaching English and also need a work permit, thats why I have never done it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, right...



You sound like you are working illegally.

----------


## kingwilly

> willing to work hard but we had enough of working 15 hours a day. We will have quite a bit of money to bring with us when we have sold on this side, I would say close to 6.5m baht.


nothing like eating into your savings as a good plan...

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by crazy dog
> 
> As far as the teaching is concerned I thought to be legal you need a degree to work in any School teaching English and also need a work permit, thats why I have never done it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, right...


And a Phd in education as well.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> It is me and my SA partner, (both SA males)


Awesome. Thailand could use a few more Saudi Arabians!!!

----------


## Damarios

:smiley laughing:  We are South Africans!!! :smiley laughing:

----------


## chitown

> We are South Africans!!!


Or South Americans??  ::chitown::

----------


## Damarios

> Originally Posted by Damarios
> 
> 
>  We are South Africans!!!
> 
> 
> Or South Americans??


 
No no no.....
Caucasian South Africans

----------


## chitown

> We will have quite a bit of money to bring with us when we have sold on this side, I would say close to 6.5m baht.


Have you ever considered investing in little plastic toothbrush covers with the teak Door logo on it?  :Smile:

----------


## majid

> I would say close to 6.5m baht.


important little detail.

come for awhile and get your own feel for the place, people and work possibilities.

a month here is worth a hundred threads like this.

imo, your goal is achievable. have fun.

----------


## majid

(*waiting for more wise comments/assumptions from dan*)

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Damarios
> 
> 
>  We will have quite a bit of money to bring with us when we have sold on this side, I would say close to 6.5m baht.
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered investing in little plastic toothbrush covers with the teak Door logo on it?


If he does that he won't even need to work! 555

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by crazy dog
> ...


Really. How did you work that out?

----------


## DrAndy

> ^ are you in sakon nakhon? dont happen to know scott (american, 40ish, retired navy) do you?


 
try the PM function

----------


## crazy dog

> Originally Posted by crazy dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


Giz a job then, go on giz a job

----------


## majid

jayzuz crazy dog is bababobo.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I looked around on the internet and by the looks it looks like the average salary for English teachers are about 30 000 baht a month. Is that enough to live on for two people for the time being untill a second income is coming? And what oppertunities are there for a man of 53 work wise in Thailand except for teaching?


If your thinking of earning a living as an English teacher I would have some spelling lessons before hand ( oppertunities ) ???????????????

----------


## john1000

I am 50 odd and considering TEFL teaching to supplement pension but is tefl enough to secure 30k?? salary.
i would want to live in Sukhumvit

----------


## lost the plot

> ^ are you in sakon nakhon? dont happen to know scott (american, 40ish, retired navy) do you?


Sorry mate, internet plomplem, no I don't live in sakon,so I don't know Scot.

----------


## lost the plot

> Originally Posted by lost the plot
> 
> 
> 
> Over the next few months, made private contracts for weekend work, after nine months now on 50,000 a month.
> 
> For the last 3 months, made more contacts thru word and mouth with the others, final total  58,000 a month, we lived well.
> 
> All the parents were thai/chin, money was no problem.
> ...


Easily done with the right well healed thai/chin people, I swear I could have said 1500 an hour, and they would have said ok!

----------


## forreachingme

You have some savings, the job will help for the visa, what is a major issue if you do not have a thai legally bound partner...

----------


## thrilled

I've been hearing that it's more like A million baht A year to live fairly comfortable in thailand.I imagine cause of the money farangs are spending

----------


## Adolf

30K a month for 2 people!

that would be 15K each per month - pretty grim!

----------


## detroitdave

> I live in a nice 3 Bedroom 2 bath house in a nice Moo Ban and close in as anyone that has visited me can verify. And here I pay 4K, In Chiang Mai


I just booked my ticket to Thailand and am looking for a place in Chiang Mai for 4-5 months December-April, possibly longer.  Any recommendations/tips/sites to check out?  I'm a writer, just need a simple one bedroom with internet access

I realize this is my first post - I just found this forum, easy on the newbie, ok?

----------


## aging one

blackgang is in jail. Not sure he will reply to you.

----------


## kingwilly

welcome.




> and am looking for a place in Chiang Mai for 4-5 months December-April, possibly longer. Any recommendations/tips/sites to check out?


arrive, and look around, dont rush to sign a less anywhere.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> The minimum for me is 500,000 baht a month to live comfortably, eat out regularly and take holidays in nice hotels and trips outside Thailand, and if I earned less than 500,000 baht a month, it would not be worthwhile living in Thailand.


Man I've had a few 200,000 baht months in Thailand and they just about killed me ... 500k yr dreaming mate!

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by TEAKD00R
> 
> The minimum for me is 500,000 baht a month to live comfortably, eat out regularly and take holidays in nice hotels and trips outside Thailand, and if I earned less than 500,000 baht a month, it would not be worthwhile living in Thailand.
> 
> 
> Man I've had a few 200,000 baht months in Thailand and they just about killed me ... 500k yr dreaming mate!


Havn't you heard ? Newbies tend to overpay the girls a bit. 50,000 short time, 100,000 all night ! ::chitown::

----------


## Norton

> I am 50 odd and considering TEFL teaching to supplement pension


If you're here on a retirement visa best to pass on teaching job.  Not allowed to work with retirement visa.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by john1000
> 
> I am 50 odd and considering TEFL teaching to supplement pension
> 
> 
> If you're here on a retirement visa best to pass on teaching job. Not allowed to work with retirement visa.


If he needs a teaching job to "supplement his pension", then I very much doubt it that he will be on "the retirement visa" :mid:

----------


## Norton

> then I very much doubt it that he will be on "the retirement visa"


Maybe he wants to supplement the minimum per month income of 65,000 baht required for retirement visa.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Personally I'd want 100k to live anywhere in Thailand. Any less than that would require *living like a local*


Actually locals are accustomed to way less...average salary is 8,000 baht. With 99,000 you can still be quite "international".

----------


## chitown

> I don't know how these so-called teachers can even live on 100,000 baht a month. That's less than 1,800 GBP at the current exchange rate of 54.5 baht/pound! The minimum for me is 500,000 baht a month to live comfortably, eat out regularly and take holidays in nice hotels and trips outside Thailand, and if I earned less than 500,000 baht a month, it would not be worthwhile living in Thailand. 30,000 baht a month!!! Those 'teachers' aren't living, they're scraping an existence, staying alive. No self-respecting teacher would accept 30,000 baht a month. Let's face it, you're not a teacher, you're a loser. Even with 100,000 baht a month, you need to look for some different business opportunities in Thailand, because that ain't gonna go far in Bangkok.


Scampy, can you make that much with your video biz?  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by blackgang
> 
> 
> I live in a nice 3 Bedroom 2 bath house in a nice Moo Ban and close in as anyone that has visited me can verify. And here I pay 4K, In Chiang Mai
> 
> 
> I just booked my ticket to Thailand and am looking for a place in Chiang Mai for 4-5 months December-April, possibly longer. Any recommendations/tips/sites to check out? I'm a writer, just need a simple one bedroom with internet access
> 
> I realize this is my first post - I just found this forum, easy on the newbie, ok?


 
I know of a nice wooden house in the country 15km north of CM!

simple and modern, about 5K a month

interent access is from Mae Rim repeater station and is OK

need a motorbike

----------


## mtone9317

[quote=Mr Brown;1148039]For Bangkok 100,000 a month is the bare miminum with a family of one child in my opinion and you can't save that much from experience

100,000 and single with a going out habit is the bare minimum I reckon.
What about this scenario?
I have a collge degree+a Lifetime California teaching credential. and 
$800 mothly retirement (but I'm not going to tell them that).
However... I am in excellent health...but I will be 70 this month.

----------


## john1000

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> then I very much doubt it that he will be on "the retirement visa"
> 
> 
> Maybe he wants to supplement the minimum per month income of 65,000 baht required for retirement visa.


Would try for work permit if I could teach...but think a degree if mandatory, would rule this out.

----------


## Norton

> Would try for work permit if I could teach...but think a degree if mandatory


Best to let some of our teachers answer this but depending on where you find a teaching position it may not be a problem.  Up here in Isaan, I know a few folks teaching English at private schools and they have no degree.  These folks make between 30,000 and 40,000 baht per month.

----------


## jim1176

> 30K a month for 2 people!  that would be 15K each per month - pretty grim!


Seen gas chambers that pay better

----------


## aras

[quote=chitown;1171585]


> I don't know how these so-called teachers can even live on 100,000 baht a month. That's less than 1,800 GBP at the current exchange rate of 54.5 baht/pound! The minimum for me is 500,000 baht a month to live comfortably, eat out regularly and take holidays in nice hotels and trips outside Thailand, and if I earned less than 500,000 baht a month, it would not be worthwhile living in Thailand. 30,000 baht a month!!! Those 'teachers' aren't living, they're scraping an existence, staying alive. No self-respecting teacher would accept 30,000 baht a month. Let's face it, you're not a teacher, you're a loser. Even with 100,000 baht a month, you need to look for some different business opportunities in Thailand, because that ain't gonna go far in Bangkok.


This dude doesnt feel well 500k...you should see a doctor soon before you become dangerous :tieme:

----------


## Jesus Jones

Depending on your lifestyle, smoking, drinking and the area you intend to live, you can live quite comfortably on 30k.  Supporting two could be difficult though.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> We are South Africans!!!


Given your sexual orientation it may be prudent to budget for those inevitable expenses arising out of the many ad hoc liaisons so typical of your ilk. In more orthodox partnerships it is to be expected the chap will have his bit of fun on the side whilst wifey maintains order in the home but in your case both of you will doubtless be out and about. 
A useful rule of thumb is to calculate what you think you need as a bare minimum and then double it.

----------


## john1000

> Originally Posted by john1000
> 
> Would try for work permit if I could teach...but think a degree if mandatory
> 
> 
> Best to let some of our teachers answer this but depending on where you find a teaching position it may not be a problem. Up here in Isaan, I know a few folks teaching English at private schools and they have no degree. These folks make between 30,000 and 40,000 baht per month.


I have carried out training for a computer based company to large business groups, so am well used to projecting myself...hence a TEFL idea and possibly live in Thailand. 

But I need a recomendation that its not a rip off exercise as some of these companies may well be; and will it really help getting employment after.

My current situation, I have a house I cannot sell here at the moment but feel, despite good friends and family, nothing here for me in UK if that makes sense.

Made redundant two months ago and get pension earlier than I wanted starting this January.

I don't have a Thai gf so thats not influencing me..guess after two divorces and getting ripped off big time, its best to leave that area alone :Smile: 

Any advice greatly appreciated.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Don't fall in love with the first bargirl you meet....

----------


## john1000

Any er um other advice?

----------


## StrontiumDog

No, really, you do sound like a prime candidate for BG infatuation the second you arrive here. Please remember this advice. In fact I'd suggest not even stopping in BKK and get yourself out to the sticks.

As regarding a job, you'll need a degree and some sort of TEFL/CELTA certificate to get anything good. 

Can't advise you on much else as the info you've supplied is somewhat vague. 

A friend of a friend works at an international school and gets paid 120,000 Baht a month. I couldn't do it, but the money is at least reasonable!

----------


## DrAndy

> Don't fall in love with the first bargirl you meet....





> Any er um other advice?


or the second one who is even cuter

----------


## DrAndy

> My current situation, I have a house I cannot sell here at the moment but feel, despite good friends and family, nothing here for me in UK if that makes sense.


don't burn your bridges; you sound a bit down and despondent, so it is a bad time to just run away

the best way forward is to rent out your house, come to Thailand and look around

talk to others, see what is going on

maybe after three months look for a teaching job

the rent on your house will, hopefully, cover your mortgage, so you can live on your payoff for a while

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by StrontiumDog
> 
> Don't fall in love with the first bargirl you meet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or the third one who has a very attentive and loving older brother... :mid:

----------


## john1000

Thanks for advice. I have been to Thailand on four occasions to visit some friends who live here and am aware of the pitfalls regarding " the Thai gf " For that reason, and to stay focused, I will not get involved. Had enough in UK of that

But apart from Udon, not visited other places.  I want to live in los cheaper, and maybe enjoy a different life style.

Need to sell house and free mortgage as if interest rates change, I am in the sh1t....
My background is in IT and have undertaken many training sessions and think with a TEFL could teach although would be a steep learning curve. Dont have a degree though....

I like Udon, but would like to stay maybe somewhere likes KK as is somewhere different.

----------


## 3point14

You can't live on 30k long term, even if you can or think you can short term. There is no money to replace things like computers, to buy airline tickets, to pay for dental work etc.

It is a pauper wage and should only be considered if you already have a reasonable and liveable income from another source and this 30k would just be a top up.

----------


## tom21

i am living in issan and spend a lot less than 30000thb a month and do everything i want. i am on a retirement visa so it is not a case of having to.

----------

